# Waggle



## ezra (Dec 13, 2006)

Whats the correct way to waggle? Are there any good websites or online videos that show this? Thanks


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

ezra said:


> Whats the correct way to waggle? Are there any good websites or online videos that show this? Thanks



Ezra, I don't think there's any one correct way to waggle. I will say this though ...... it definitely is a mental helper before striking that ball!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

What the waggle is intended to do is keep your forearms from tensing up when you stand over the ball. You just keep the club moving a little bit to stay loose while you get your stance and thoughts in order. I don't stop moving until just a second or two before I pull the trigger.


----------



## MyGolfster.com (Sep 21, 2007)

ezra said:


> Whats the correct way to waggle? Are there any good websites or online videos that show this? Thanks



Definately no correct way, just need to find somthing you like (whether it looks good, feels good, etc) and repeat it. Eventually it becomes natural.

You would be surprised that you may even develope one naturally on your own if you continue to focus on visualizing each shot. One will sneak into your routine without you even knowing. 

make golf simple: The task is to get the ball in the hole in as little strokes as possible; period.


----------

